# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  توصيات وتحليلات على الطريقه الكلاسيكيه  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## أحمد سليمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيــم  سوف ابدء بطرح تحليلاتي على أزواج العملات ابتداء من اليوم بإذن الله, وسوف تكون كالاتي:  سيكون التحليل باستخدام أدوات بسيطه كلاسيكيه وهي : الترند+ مستويات قويه يتم الدخول تحديدا من اختراقها واغلاق شمعه ساعه بعدها   سيكون التحليل على شارت الساعه وال4 ساعات والدخول مع اتجاه الترند العام اذا كانت الفرصه على شارت الساعه فقط .اما لو كانت على الاربع ساعات فيمكن الدخول مع او ضد الترند العام  :Asvc:   سيكون الهدف الاساسي 100 نقطه قد تزيد أوتنقص حسب حركه السوق والاخبار .  سيكون وقف الخساره محدد مسبقا .  الفرص تكون بمعدل 4_8 فرص بالاسبوع حسب حركه السوق ووجه نظري ومدى توافر فرصه واضحه لدينا   يفضل ان تكون نسبه الدخول ب3% كحد اقصى لكل فرصه .  في النهايه التحليل يعبر عن وجه نظري فاذا كانت تخالف او تتعارض مع رؤيتك ارجو عدم الاخذ بها الا عن اقتناع منك والله المستعان

----------


## أحمد سليمان

دخلنا في صفقه شراء على زوج الباوند دولار بعد اختراق مستوى 1.9590 منذ الامس ومازالت الصفقه مفعله ويمكن الدخول حسب التوصيه عند ارتداد السعر الى نقطه الدخول وقبل تحقق الهدف  :  الترند العام : صاعد  شراء من سعر 1.9590  الهدف 1.9690  الاستوب 1.9514  تحريك الاستوب عند نقطه الدخول عند وصول السعر الى 1.9664  والله المستعان

----------


## عياد

بالتوفيق أخي الكريم وعقبال مليون نقطة  :Boxing:    محبك عياد

----------


## hussain4x

بالتوفيق أخي الغالي

----------


## عياد

> بالتوفيق أخي الغالي

   مين هنا  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:   مش معقول   والله واحشنا يارجال وينك من 6 شهور  :Icon26:   من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم  :Wink Smile:    تحياتي واشواقي لك   محبك عيـــاد

----------


## hussain4x

> مين هنا   مش معقول   والله واحشنا يارجال وينك من 6 شهور   من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم    تحياتي واشواقي لك    محبك عيـــاد

 أحبك الله يا استاذ عياد ...   انا متواجد في أوقات كثيرة بس قليل ما أكتب اقرأ مواضيع الخبراء واستفيد منها واتعلم فقط  أشكرك على مشاعرك النبيلة وأتمنى لك كل توفيق

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> دخلنا في صفقه شراء على زوج الباوند دولار بعد اختراق مستوى 1.9590 منذ الامس ومازالت الصفقه مفعله ويمكن الدخول حسب التوصيه عند ارتداد السعر الى نقطه الدخول وقبل تحقق الهدف :  الترند العام : صاعد  شراء من سعر 1.9590  الهدف 1.9690  الاستوب 1.9514  تحريك الاستوب عند نقطه الدخول عند وصول السعر الى 1.9664   والله المستعان

 تم الخروج بربح 41 نقطه بعد ما جاء خبر اسعار المنتجين سلبي ففضلنا الخروج

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> بالتوفيق أخي الكريم وعقبال مليون نقطة     محبك عياد

 شكرا لك أخي العزيز

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> بالتوفيق أخي الغالي

 شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## أبو نورة

أخي أحمد  
الباوند في ترند هابط ولن يسترد عافيته قرييا ولو كسر1.9540 فربما نراه مرة أخرى عند 1.9480  
سؤالي لماذا وضع الاستوب 1.9514

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> أخي أحمد  
> الباوند في ترند هابط ولن يسترد عافيته قرييا ولو كسر1.9540 فربما نراه مرة أخرى عند 1.9480  
> سؤالي لماذا وضع الاستوب 1.9514

 مرحبا بك أخي , بالنسبه للترند العام وكيفيه تحديده يوجد اساليب عديده لتحديده منها كسر خط ترند -اختراق موفينج افريج باعدادات معينه وانا استخدم الدعم والمقاومه على شارت الدايلي لتحديد الاتجاه المستقبلي . بالنسبه للباوند دولار على الدايلي يوجد دعم قوي عند 1.9540 تذبذب السعر عندها اليومين الماضيين على الدايلي مم يثبت قوه هذا المستوى وارتداد السعر منه لاعلى   ولو كان الاخبار اليوم في صالح الباوند لكان السعر تحرك لاعلى بقوه ولكن الخبر كان سبب في ارتداد السعر من جديد ليتذبذب عند هذا الدعم واذا تم اختراقه لاسفل سوف يكون حديث اخر   بالنسبه لاستوب انا اضع استوب تحت اقرب دعم على الساعه وكان موضح في الشارت دعم 1.9544 وضعت الاستوب اسفل منه ب30 نقطه

----------


## أبو نورة

> مرحبا بك أخي , بالنسبه للترند العام وكيفيه تحديده يوجد اساليب عديده لتحديده منها كسر خط ترند -اختراق موفينج افريج باعدادات معينه وانا استخدم الدعم والمقاومه على شارت الدايلي لتحديد الاتجاه المستقبلي .  بالنسبه للباوند دولار على الدايلي يوجد دعم قوي عند 1.9540 تذبذب السعر عندها اليومين الماضيين على الدايلي مم يثبت قوه هذا المستوى وارتداد السعر منه لاعلى   ولو كان الاخبار اليوم في صالح الباوند لكان السعر تحرك لاعلى بقوه ولكن الخبر كان سبب في ارتداد السعر من جديد ليتذبذب عند هذا الدعم واذا تم اختراقه لاسفل سوف يكون حديث اخر    بالنسبه لاستوب انا اضع استوب تحت اقرب دعم على الساعه وكان موضح في الشارت دعم 1.9544 وضعت الاستوب اسفل منه ب30 نقطه

 ايضا غدا الأخبار سيئة  
لا تنسى إغلاق اليوم او الديلي مهم فإغلاقه وهو المؤكد دون 1.96 يشكل خطورة كبيرة للوصول إلى مستويات الدعم 1.9480 والله |أعلم

----------


## أحمد سليمان

متابعه تحليل زوج الباوند دولار:  ارتد السعر بنا امس ليعاود اختبار خط الترند قبل ان معاوده الصعود الى اعلى مجددا في طريقه الى هدف الصفقه السابقه بعد خروجنا نتيجه الاخبار ,يواصل الزوج ارتفاعه الان ويقابله مقاومه عند 1.9664 في الاغلب سوف يخترقها هذه المره ليواصل الصعود ...كذاك يوجد اخبار هامه جدا اليوم في الفتره الامريكيه ...  سنفكر في الشراء مجددا في حاله ثبوت اختراق المستوى السابق وتاكيد باختراق مستوى 1.9720 حيث يعتبر مقاومه قويه على الاربع ساعات في حاله اختراقها سيصل السعر الى مستوى 1.9870

----------


## أحمد سليمان

تحليل زوج الكندي:  يحاول الزوج اختراق خط الترند على شارت 4 ساعات وباختراقه سوف نبيع بعد اختراق الدعم 1.0122 ,وسوف اذكر نقطه البيع والهدف والاستوب لوز وقتها ان شاء الله

----------


## أحمد سليمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليوم كان يوجد اكثر من فرصه كان من المفترض ان ندخل عليها ولكن كنت اواجه مشكله في الاتصال ولم استطع اتابع السوق كما يجب ودخلت على عمليتين على زوج الاسترالي وكان الدخول متاخر وكذلك على زوج اليورو استرالي والحمدلله على كل حال .....سوف اعرض جميع الفرص التي كانت اليوم وآمل في المرات القادمه ان تسعفني الظروف في المتابعه بشكل جيد .  بالنسبه للباوند دولار كنا قد اشرنا بالدخول شراء في حاله اختراق مستوى 1.9720 ولم يحدث,بل ارتد السعر منها بقوه اكثر من 150 نقطه فلم ندخل في هذه الصفقه .

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> تحليل اليورو دولار:   اخترق الزوج خط الترند المرسوم على الاربع ساعات ويقابله مستوى 1.4635 وعند اختراقه على الساعه سندخل شراء بهدف 1.4755 والاستوب 100 نقطه

 الصفقه محققه الى الان 55 نقطه نحمي ربحنا ونضع الاستوب لوز عند نقطه الدخول

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> على راحتك

  :Eh S(7):

----------


## هشام الصائغ

أخي انا عامل بيع يورو دولار.. على اعتبار انه خبر الميزان التجاري كان في صالح البيع ... والله اعلم .. 
فإذا ممكن تفيدني لو سمحت

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> أخي انا عامل بيع يورو دولار.. على اعتبار انه خبر الميزان التجاري كان في صالح البيع ... والله اعلم .. 
> فإذا ممكن تفيدني لو سمحت

 داخل بيع من سعر ايه ؟؟ ,, عموما الزوج بيواجه مستوى 1.4695 لو اخترقه على الاربع ساعات واغل بعده من المتوقع هيصعد اكتر ... وخبر الميزان التجاري ليس سئ بالنسبه لنتيجه السابقه التي تم تعديلها فلا يأخذ بهذه النتيجه بشكل سلبي ع العمله .. والله اعلم

----------


## هشام الصائغ

داخل بيع من 1.4674  .. ...  
أخي ممكن تزودني بموقع أو ملف يفيدني بالنسبة للتحليلات الإخبارية ؟؟

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> داخل بيع من 1.4674 .. ...  
> أخي ممكن تزودني بموقع أو ملف يفيدني بالنسبة للتحليلات الإخبارية ؟؟

 أنا بتابع نتايج المؤشرات الاقتصاديه على موقع فوركس فاكتوري وكمان برنامج اف اكس سول بيوفر تقارير اقتصاديه وتحليلات مهمه بالذات وقت الاخبار المهمه ولو بتحب تقرا تحاليل مختلفه وتقارير من مصادر مختلفه استخدم خدمه الـ RSS  في المواقع دي اسهل في المتابعه :  http://www.actionforex.com/ http://www.dailyfx.com/ http://www.fxstreet.com

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> تحليل الدولار فرنك :  الترند العام : هابط   يحاول الزوج اختراق خط الترند المرسوم على شارت الاربع ساعات ومستوى 1.1013 وباختراقهما على شارت الساعه سندخل بيع بهدف 100 نقطه مع الحذر الارتداد من مستوى 1.0956 (فعند وصول السعر له نقرب الاستوب على الاقل عند نقطه الدخول) ,, والاستوب لوز 100 نقطه

 تحقق الهدف 100 نقطه ,, الحمدلله

----------


## أحمد سليمان

تحليل الدولار ين : 
الترند العام : هابط  اخترق الزوج خط الترند المرسوم على شارت الاربع ساعات + مستوى 107.67 على شارت الساعه والدخول الان من نفس المستوى المذكور او افضل والهدف 100 نقطه مع الحذر الارتداد من مستوى 106.93 والاستوب 100 نقطه

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> تحليل اليورو دولار:   اخترق الزوج خط الترند المرسوم على الاربع ساعات ويقابله مستوى 1.4635 وعند اختراقه على الساعه سندخل شراء بهدف 1.4755 والاستوب 100 نقطه

 اغلقنا نصف العقود على ربح 55 نقطه بسبب ثبات السعر عند مستوى 1.4695 واحتمال الارتداد منه مالم يتم اختراقه على شارت الاربع ساعات ليصل الى الهدف ان شاء الله

----------


## أحمد سليمان

لنــا عوده من جديد واستكمال الموضوع بدايه الشهر القادم بعد توقف اسبوعين لاسباب خاصه :Asvc:

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> تحليل الدولار ين : 
> الترند العام : هابط   اخترق الزوج خط الترند المرسوم على شارت الاربع ساعات + مستوى 107.67 على شارت الساعه والدخول الان من نفس المستوى المذكور او افضل والهدف 100 نقطه مع الحذر الارتداد من مستوى 106.93 والاستوب 100 نقطه

 كانت اخر عمليه لي من اسبوعين ومحقق الان اكثر من +300 نقطه  :013:

----------


## أحمد سليمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"  بسم الله، اللهم إني أسألك خير هذه السوق، وخير ما فيها، وأعوذ بك من شرها وشر ما فيها، اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أصيب بها يميناً فاجرةً، أو صفقة خاسرة".  اللهم أني أ صبحت أشهدك وأشهد حملة عرشك وملائكتك وجميع خلقك .. أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك.. اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك  فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك فلك الحمد ولك الشكر. اللهم عا فني في بدني اللهم عافني في سمعي اللهم عافني في بصري لا إله إلا أنت اللهم اني أعوذ بك من الكفر ومن الفقر وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر لا إله إلا أنت. حسبي الله عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم  اللهم اني أسألك خير هذا اليوم فتحه ونصره ونوره وبركته وهداه  وأعوذ بك من شر ما فيه وشر ما بعده . أصبحنا على فطرة الإسلام وعلى كلمة الإخلاص  وعلى دين نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  وعلى ملة أبينا ابراهيم حنيفا مسلما وما كان من المشركين. اللهم ما أصبح وما أمسى بي نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك فلك الحمد ولك الشكر

----------


## أحمد سليمان

نبدء بأول الفرص لهذا الاسبوع على الزوج الكندي حيث تم اختراق لخط الترند المرسوم على الساعه , ويواجه الان مقاومه جيده 0.9884 على الاربع ساعات وفي حاله اختراقها على شارت الساعه سندخل شراء والهدف سيكون 100 نقطه مع الحذر الارتداد من مستوى 0.9991 (تقريب الاستوب على الاقل لنقطه الدخول في حاله الوصول له), الاستوب 90 نقطه .

----------


## ahmed000

السلام عليكم
الباوند دولار
شارت الاربع ساعات
مقاومة عند فايبو 23.6 وايضا كسر ترند صاعد
اغلاق 4 ساعات تحت فايبو 23.6 اعتقد يمكن منه الدخول بيع 
مارأيكم؟؟

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> السلام عليكم
> الباوند دولار
> شارت الاربع ساعات
> مقاومة عند فايبو 23.6 وايضا كسر ترند صاعد
> اغلاق 4 ساعات تحت فايبو 23.6 اعتقد يمكن منه الدخول بيع 
> مارأيكم؟؟

 تحليل جيد أخي ,, بالنسبه لي سوف ادخل بيع بعد اختراق مستوى 1.9755 على الساعه ويعتبر مستوى جيد والى ان يصل له سوف انوه على هذه الفرصه ربما يستجد امور اخرى وقتها والله أعلم

----------


## أحمد سليمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"  بسم الله، اللهم إني أسألك خير هذه السوق، وخير ما فيها، وأعوذ بك من شرها وشر ما فيها، اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أصيب بها يميناً فاجرةً، أو صفقة خاسرة".  اللهم أني أ صبحت أشهدك وأشهد حملة عرشك وملائكتك وجميع خلقك .. أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك.. اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك  فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك فلك الحمد ولك الشكر. اللهم عا فني في بدني اللهم عافني في سمعي اللهم عافني في بصري لا إله إلا أنت اللهم اني أعوذ بك من الكفر ومن الفقر وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر لا إله إلا أنت. حسبي الله عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم  اللهم اني أسألك خير هذا اليوم فتحه ونصره ونوره وبركته وهداه  وأعوذ بك من شر ما فيه وشر ما بعده . أصبحنا على فطرة الإسلام وعلى كلمة الإخلاص  وعلى دين نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  وعلى ملة أبينا ابراهيم حنيفا مسلما وما كان من المشركين. اللهم ما أصبح وما أمسى بي نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك فلك الحمد ولك الشكر

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> نبدء بأول الفرص لهذا الاسبوع على الزوج الكندي حيث تم اختراق لخط الترند المرسوم على الساعه , ويواجه الان مقاومه جيده 0.9884 على الاربع ساعات وفي حاله اختراقها على شارت الساعه سندخل شراء والهدف سيكون 100 نقطه مع الحذر الارتداد من مستوى 0.9991 (تقريب الاستوب على الاقل لنقطه الدخول في حاله الوصول له), الاستوب 90 نقطه .

 الصفقه محققه 70 نقطه حتى الان ,, نقرب الاستوب لوز عند نقطه الدخول وحمايه الربح

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> نبدء بأول الفرص لهذا الاسبوع على الزوج الكندي حيث تم اختراق لخط الترند المرسوم على الساعه , ويواجه الان مقاومه جيده 0.9884 على الاربع ساعات وفي حاله اختراقها على شارت الساعه سندخل شراء والهدف سيكون 100 نقطه مع الحذر الارتداد من مستوى 0.9991 (تقريب الاستوب على الاقل لنقطه الدخول في حاله الوصول له), الاستوب 90 نقطه .

     

> الصفقه محققه 70 نقطه حتى الان ,, نقرب الاستوب لوز عند نقطه الدخول وحمايه الربح

 نخرج الان بنصف العقود بربح 55 نقطه ونقرب الاستوب لــ +20 ,, والسبب شمعه ارتداد من موفينج 100 على شارت الاربع سااعات واحتمال الارتداد منه ..

----------


## أحمد سليمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"  بسم الله، اللهم إني أسألك خير هذه السوق، وخير ما فيها، وأعوذ بك من شرها وشر ما فيها، اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أصيب بها يميناً فاجرةً، أو صفقة خاسرة".  اللهم أني أ صبحت أشهدك وأشهد حملة عرشك وملائكتك وجميع خلقك .. أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك.. اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك  فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك فلك الحمد ولك الشكر. اللهم عا فني في بدني اللهم عافني في سمعي اللهم عافني في بصري لا إله إلا أنت اللهم اني أعوذ بك من الكفر ومن الفقر وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر لا إله إلا أنت. حسبي الله عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم  اللهم اني أسألك خير هذا اليوم فتحه ونصره ونوره وبركته وهداه  وأعوذ بك من شر ما فيه وشر ما بعده . أصبحنا على فطرة الإسلام وعلى كلمة الإخلاص  وعلى دين نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  وعلى ملة أبينا ابراهيم حنيفا مسلما وما كان من المشركين. اللهم ما أصبح وما أمسى بي نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك فلك الحمد ولك الشكر

----------


## أحمد سليمان

تحليل زوج الباوند دولار :   الزوج كان متذبذب منذ اليومين الماضيين واحتماليه تحقيق احدى هذين السيناريو كالاتي..:  السيناريو الاول : يواجه السعر مستوى 1.9834 بعد اختراقه لخط الترند المرسوم على الساعه وباختراق المستوى المذكور ع شارت الساعه سندخل بيع والهدف الاساسي 100 نقطه مع الحذر الارتداد من مستوى 1.9750,, الاستوب 100 نقطه .  السيناريو الثاني : على الجانب الاخر في حاله اختراق الترند العلوي كما موضح بالشارت + مستوى 1.9890 يعطي اشاره قويه لاستكمال الزوج الصعود لاعلى .. سندخل شراء عند اختراق المستوى المذكور على شارت الساعه والهدف الاساسي 100 نقطه مع الحذر الارتداد من مستوى 1.9940 ,, الاستوب 100 نقطه .  والله أعلم

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> تحليل زوج الباوند دولار :   الزوج كان متذبذب منذ اليومين الماضيين واحتماليه تحقيق احدى هذين السيناريو كالاتي..:  السيناريو الاول : يواجه السعر مستوى 1.9834 بعد اختراقه لخط الترند المرسوم على الساعه وباختراق المستوى المذكور ع شارت الساعه سندخل بيع والهدف الاساسي 100 نقطه مع الحذر الارتداد من مستوى 1.9750,, الاستوب 100 نقطه .  السيناريو الثاني : على الجانب الاخر في حاله اختراق الترند العلوي كما موضح بالشارت + مستوى 1.9890 يعطي اشاره قويه لاستكمال الزوج الصعود لاعلى .. سندخل شراء عند اختراق المستوى المذكور على شارت الساعه والهدف الاساسي 100 نقطه مع الحذر الارتداد من مستوى 1.9940 ,, الاستوب 100 نقطه .   والله أعلم

 تحديث للتحليل: نظرا لشده الاختراق وطول شمعه الاختراق لمستوى 1.6834 ,, وكذلك مستوى 1.9790 .. فسندخل من اعاده اختبار المستوى الثاني (1.9790) في حاله اغلاق شمعه الاختراق اسفله  ..

----------


## أحمد سليمان

تحليل الباوند ين :  دخلنا شراء باختراق مستوى 207.21  بعد اختراقه على شارت الساعه,,والهدف مستوى 209.56 والاستوب 206.25

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> تحليل زوج الباوند دولار :    الزوج كان متذبذب منذ اليومين الماضيين واحتماليه تحقيق احدى هذين السيناريو كالاتي..:  السيناريو الاول : يواجه السعر مستوى 1.9834 بعد اختراقه لخط الترند المرسوم على الساعه وباختراق المستوى المذكور ع شارت الساعه سندخل بيع والهدف الاساسي 100 نقطه مع الحذر الارتداد من مستوى 1.9750,, الاستوب 100 نقطه .  السيناريو الثاني : على الجانب الاخر في حاله اختراق الترند العلوي كما موضح بالشارت + مستوى 1.9890 يعطي اشاره قويه لاستكمال الزوج الصعود لاعلى .. سندخل شراء عند اختراق المستوى المذكور على شارت الساعه والهدف الاساسي 100 نقطه مع الحذر الارتداد من مستوى 1.9940 ,, الاستوب 100 نقطه .   والله أعلم

     

> تحديث للتحليل:   نظرا لشده الاختراق وطول شمعه الاختراق لمستوى 1.6834 ,, وكذلك مستوى 1.9790 .. فسندخل من اعاده اختبار المستوى الثاني (1.9790) في حاله اغلاق شمعه الاختراق اسفله ..

 دخلنا بيع حسب السيناريو الاول وارتد السعر بنا من المستوى الذي حذرنا منه  وكان من المفترض عدم الدخول ,, عموما دخلنا شراء حسب السيناريو الثاني والصفقه محققه 60 نقطه الى الان وقربنا الاستوب عند نقطه الدخول ومنتظرين تحقق الهدف كاملا ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

أستاذ احمد سليمان ..... , انا جديد معاك هنا وعلى ودخلت معاك في زولو كمان والفرصة بتاعة المجنون اتفعلت بس نازلة جامد شوية ...... ارجو التوضيح للتعلم فقط والله مش تشكيك على الإطلاق بس انا جديد فعلاً وعايز اتعلم بناءاً على ايه دخلنا وبناءاً على ايه متوقعين انه يرتد تاني ويحقق الهدف ؟؟

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> أستاذ احمد سليمان ..... , انا جديد معاك هنا وعلى ودخلت معاك في زولو كمان والفرصة بتاعة المجنون اتفعلت بس نازلة جامد شوية ...... ارجو التوضيح للتعلم فقط والله مش تشكيك على الإطلاق بس انا جديد فعلاً وعايز اتعلم بناءاً على ايه دخلنا وبناءاً على ايه متوقعين انه يرتد تاني ويحقق الهدف ؟؟

 مرحبا بك أخي الكريم ,, بالنسبه لفرصه المجنون مازالت مفعله وانا دخلت كما باقي التحليلات بالاعتماد ع اختراق خط الترند مرسوم على 3 ارتكازات +اختراق مستوى قوي على شارت الساعه.. ويكون رسم الخط الترند او المستوى على الاربع ساعات او الساعه حسب توافر الفرص وبشرط الدخول مع اتجاه الترند في حاله كان التحليل على شارت الساعه ...   بالنسبه لزولو تريد .. هذا النظام محتاج متابعه اكثر ووقت منك حتى تعتمد المزود المناسب لك ,, بالنسبه لي كمزود في زولو تريد احاول ان انفذ جميع الفرص التي اقوم بطرحها هنا على حسابي في زولو تريد ولكن احيانا لا يكون عندي الوقت بان افعل ذلك كما حدث ع سبيل المثال اليوم لم انفذ صفقه شراء الباوند دولار لاسف مع انها حققت ربح جيد ولكن مع الوقت سوف اهتم اكثر بهذا الامر...ويوجد شرط اساسي اذا كنت تعتمد ع توصياتي في زولو تريد وهوا انني اقوم باكبر عدد صفقات في وقت واحد 2-4 صفقات , واستوب كل صفقه 100 نقطه قد يقل في بعض الازواج على ان يكون رصيدك يتحمل فتح 30 صفقه ع الاقل قبل ان يتصفر .. فلو كان حسابك لايتحمل هذا فارجو ان تلغيني من عندك كمزود وشكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## أبو هيفاء

يعطيك العافية اخ احمد و ان شاء الله نستفيد من توصياتك

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> تحليل الباوند ين :   دخلنا شراء باختراق مستوى 207.21 بعد اختراقه على شارت الساعه,,والهدف مستوى 209.56 والاستوب 206.25

 ضرب الاستوب لوز بخساره -110,, الحمدلله

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> تحليل زوج الباوند دولار :   الزوج كان متذبذب منذ اليومين الماضيين واحتماليه تحقيق احدى هذين السيناريو كالاتي..:  السيناريو الاول : يواجه السعر مستوى 1.9834 بعد اختراقه لخط الترند المرسوم على الساعه وباختراق المستوى المذكور ع شارت الساعه سندخل بيع والهدف الاساسي 100 نقطه مع الحذر الارتداد من مستوى 1.9750,, الاستوب 100 نقطه .  السيناريو الثاني : على الجانب الاخر في حاله اختراق الترند العلوي كما موضح بالشارت + مستوى 1.9890 يعطي اشاره قويه لاستكمال الزوج الصعود لاعلى .. سندخل شراء عند اختراق المستوى المذكور على شارت الساعه والهدف الاساسي 100 نقطه مع الحذر الارتداد من مستوى 1.9940 ,, الاستوب 100 نقطه .   والله أعلم

 تحقق السيناريو الثاني يوم أمس بعد خسارتنا في صفقه البيع ودخلنا شراء 1.9893 وتحقق اكثر من 200 نقطه وعوضنا الخساره لصفقه البيع ع نفس الزوج ,, الحمدلله

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> يعطيك العافية اخ احمد و ان شاء الله نستفيد من توصياتك

 الله يعافيك أخي .. شكرا جزيلا لك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## hamdan63

السلام عليكم أخ أحمد  انا تلميذك ما زلت انتظر تعليماتك

----------


## أحمد سليمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"  بسم الله، اللهم إني أسألك خير هذه السوق، وخير ما فيها، وأعوذ بك من شرها وشر ما فيها، اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أصيب بها يميناً فاجرةً، أو صفقة خاسرة".  اللهم أني أ صبحت أشهدك وأشهد حملة عرشك وملائكتك وجميع خلقك .. أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك.. اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك  فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك فلك الحمد ولك الشكر. اللهم عا فني في بدني اللهم عافني في سمعي اللهم عافني في بصري لا إله إلا أنت اللهم اني أعوذ بك من الكفر ومن الفقر وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر لا إله إلا أنت. حسبي الله عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم  اللهم اني أسألك خير هذا اليوم فتحه ونصره ونوره وبركته وهداه  وأعوذ بك من شر ما فيه وشر ما بعده . أصبحنا على فطرة الإسلام وعلى كلمة الإخلاص  وعلى دين نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  وعلى ملة أبينا ابراهيم حنيفا مسلما وما كان من المشركين. اللهم ما أصبح وما أمسى بي نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك فلك الحمد ولك الشكر

----------


## أحمد سليمان

تحليل اليورو ين :  يحاول الزوج اختراق الترند الهابط المرسوم على شارت الاربع ساعات + مستوى 157.65 وفي حاله اختراقهما بشمعه ساعه سندخل شراء بهدف 100 نقطه مع الحذر الارتداد من مستوى 158.92 والاستوب 100 نقطه

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> السلام عليكم أخ أحمد انا تلميذك ما زلت انتظر تعليماتك

 عليكم السلام اخي مرحبا بك وكلنا هنا تلاميذ نتعلم من بعضنا البعض وشكرا لك  ..

----------


## أحمد سليمان

تحليل الدولار فرنك :  اخترق الزوج خط الترند المرسوم على شارت الاربع ساعات وعلى شارت الساعه وننتظر اختراق المستوى 1.0328 بشمعه ساعه لندخل شراء بهدف مستوى 1.0445 والاستوب 100 نقطه .

----------


## أحمد سليمان

تحليل الدولار ين: 
دخلنا شراء والسبب اختراق الترند الهابط المرسوم على شارت الاربع ساعات + مستوى 103.41 والهدف 100 نقطه مع الحذر الارتداد من 104.02 ,, الاستوب 100 نقطه ..

----------


## أحمد سليمان

تحليل الدولار ين:  دخلنا شراء والسبب اختراق الترند الهابط المرسوم على شارت الاربع ساعات + مستوى 103.41 والهدف 100 نقطه مع الحذر الارتداد من 104.02 ,, الاستوب 102.49 ..

----------


## abc5151

ما رأيك بالباوند ين كسر ترند هابط على 4 ساعات+دايفرجنس على الدايلي!

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> ما رأيك بالباوند ين كسر ترند هابط على 4 ساعات+دايفرجنس على الدايلي!

 بالنسبه للباوند ين يواجه مستوى 207.45 وعند اختراقه على شارت الساعه يكون الدخول شراء بشكل آمن اكثر لان المستوى المذكور تم الارتداد منه اكثر من مره واثبت قوته فتأكيد اختراق الترند يكون باختراق المستوى المذكور والله اعلم

----------


## أحمد سليمان

تحليل الدولار كندي : يواجه السعر على شارت الاربع ساعات مستوى 0.9955  وخط الترند وننتظر اختراقهما بشمعه ساعه ,, وندخل شراء بهدف 100 نقطه والاستوب 95 نقطه

----------


## أحمد سليمان

تحليل اليورو استرالي :  اخترق الزوج الترند المرسوم على الساعه والاربع ساعات كذلك وننتظر اغلاق شمعه ساعه اسفل مستوى 1.6522 لندخل بيع بهدف 150 نقطه , مع الحذر الارتداد من مستوى 1.6445,, الاستوب 110 نقطه .

----------


## أحمد سليمان

تحليل الاسترالي دولار:  يحاول الزوج اختراق مستوى 0.9276 ويقابله خط الترند المرسوم على شارت الاربع ساعات وفي حاله اغلاق شمعه ساعه بعدهما واختراقهما سندخل شراء بهدف 100 نقطه ,, استوب 100 نقطه مع الحذر الارتداد من مستوى 0.9357 .

----------


## أحمد سليمان

تحليل الدولار كندي :  يحاول الزوج اختراق خط الترند الصاعد والمستوى 0.9844 على الاربع ساعات وفي حاله اختراقهما سندخل بيع بهدف 100 نقطه ,, الحذر الارتداد من مستوى 0.9741 ,, الاستوب 90 نقطه

----------

